# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  VPN server на Gentoo, начал сбоить

## redx

Есть сервер под Linux Gentoo 2.6.18-gentoo-r2, на нем поднят роутер и vpn-сервер.
Интернет раздает через NAT(c помощью iptables) и VPN(И?).
Последнее время на VPN клиентах начали стала появляться ошибка подключения 718. 
На сервере ничего не меняли. 
_Устанавливал все это не я, по этому информацией о том что там установлено, как и куда все завязано не владею._
Сам я в Linux не очень, но разобраться сумею. Только подскажите куда копать.
--------------------------------------------------
Аутентификация идет через RADIUS сервер, на этой же машине.

----------

